# Gasoline and Food Prices/Shortages



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Let me start by saying no politics in this post. Just the cold, hard facts. Gas was $2.39 a gallon not all that long ago and now it's $4.39 a gallon and climbing. I feel sorry for you all with diesel trucks.
The other day a Tesla passed me and the license plate read, 0CRBN. Well that's no entirely true. Zero carbon indeed. What charged those batteries?
I think the cart's getting ahead of the horse.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There's talk of it doubling by mid-summer driving season. What surprises me is how fast things just went to crap


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

That's why I got a 16ft. Alumacraft. Good on gas, and I tow it with a small suv. But, still sucks!!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree Lazy. That driver is simply making a political statement. We are on our second hybrid and they have been great. However, when someone want to engage in those types of conversations, I'm quick to point out that saving money on fuel was my motivation. Remember the days when diesel was way cheaper than gas? The VW Rabbits were at the top of the list when it came to cheap transportation. Everything is getting more expensive now because of the cost of fuel to transport everything that comes in a truck.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

neighbor put up a rd. sign made for his driveway "no frackin way," his long winding blacktop driveway, where an SUV and truck are parked at the end, both which are electric I'm sure  and that blacktop must've magically just appeared by the electric fairy


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> View attachment 488160


When I first looked at the pic I thought that was full of navy beans and you were doing the methane gas thingy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DeathFromAbove said:


> There's talk of it doubling by mid-summer driving season. *What surprises me is how fast things just went to crap*


Not really a surprise at all.
I'm thinkin it's right on schedule.
Wait until about this fall when we start really feeling the affects of the history setting insanely high fuel prices at the grocery stores. When we do start feeling them at the grocery store...please don't blame the farmers. Just remember...they are currently paying insane $ for fuel to put our crops in the ground just like we are.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> neighbor put up a rd. sign made for his driveway "no frackin way," his long winding blacktop driveway, where an SUV and truck are parked at the end, both which are electric I'm sure  and that blacktop must've magically just appeared by the electric fairy


Yea, the electric fairy of fossil fuels. What heated the blacktop? Solar? Wind?
I'm just saying, they got the cart before the horse. 
Now I'm not down on solar or wind power. I think they're cool. But have the infrastructure in place first. It'd be like having a bank of batteries to run your home and charging them with a gas powered generator?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah I really don't care for the do-gooders that think they're saving the world and then feel the need to belittle you for not doing the same. After doing a lot of research on EV's, yes they do help the environment to some extent, yes they are more energy efficient to an extent, yes they can be a useful tool for some people's requirements. Bottom line is it's just transportation and we're not changing the world or anything. I'm fortunate that I have the ability to have an extra car because one added benefit that I didn't anticipate is giving the oil companies the big FU when gas prices go up like they are now. 

Kip


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me start by saying no politics in this post. Just the cold, hard facts. Gas was $2.39 a gallon not all that long ago and now it's $4.39 a gallon and climbing. I feel sorry for you all with diesel trucks.
> The other day a Tesla passed me and the license plate read, 0CRBN. Well that's no entirely true. Zero carbon indeed. What charged those batteries?
> I think the cart's getting ahead of the horse.


And to think, just 14 months ago we were totally energy independent. Remember, energy independence IS national security. I’m just sayin’


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Lazy, 

Was driving daughter to her day program in the rich northeast of Cincy. Saw similar tesla with OH license TAX CRBN, and thought "Won't you surprised if they tax your carbon footprint for building and charging that vehicle! And who do you suppose is footing the "infrastructure" to fix the road you use with you vehicle that's twenty percent heavier than my 30mpg 2012 Focus that pays tax by the gallon?"

Nuclear, oil, natural gas made electricity that made this country the industrial giant it once was. Make it Great Again.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

We all cry about the high gas prices. Yea, it hits us in the wallet, hard ! A lot of us are starting to make sacrifices , maybe choices, what can I afford ? I can't afford to golf and drive an hour to go fishing this week. But the real economy killer is the price of diesel fuel. EVERYTHING you own came by some type of diesel vehicle, be it semi or train. Wanna see things really go off the rails ? Wait until diesel hits 8-10 bucks a gallon. A lot of us will be lucky to be able to eat, let alone fish and golf. I thank God I was able to put a half side of beef in my freezer before things started getting really bad. Even that , along with the processing , went way up from last year.


fastwater said:


> Not really a surprise at all.
> I'm thinkin it's right on schedule.
> Wait until about this fall when we start really feeling the affects of the history setting insanely high fuel prices at the grocery stores. When we do start feeling them at the grocery store...please don't blame the farmers. Just remember...they are currently paying insane $ for fuel to put our crops in the ground just like we are.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, the electric fairy of fossil fuels. What heated the blacktop? Solar? Wind?
> I'm just saying, they got the cart before the horse.
> Now I'm not down on solar or wind power. I think they're cool. But have the infrastructure in place first. It'd be like having a bank of batteries to run your home and charging them with a gas powered generator?


Isn't that what they're doing now ? Don't we get most of our electricity from coal fired plants ?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

If we all get electric cars then there is not gas tax money to fix the roads, kinda stupid isn't it?????


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

On the news tonight they reported "we're from the government and we're here to help "lower" prices". Yeah, right. We are screwed until at least 2024. Stopping inflation should have started 18 months ago or sooner. Gonna be tough riding my bicycle 16 miles one way to work. Did it to high school sports practices but that was 46 yrs ago. Venezuela, here we go...



> If we all get electric cars then there is not gas tax money to fix the roads, kinda stupid isn't it?????


Some states are taxing EV registrations at two to three times the rate of fuel powered vehicles for that very reason. EV owners are pissed about that. Oh, well. Wanna play, gotta pay.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

D


fastwater said:


> Not really a surprise at all.
> I'm thinkin it's right on schedule.
> Wait until about this fall when we start really feeling the affects of the history setting insanely high fuel prices at the grocery stores. When we do start feeling them at the grocery store...please don't blame the farmers. Just remember...they are currently paying insane $ for fuel to put our crops in the ground just like we are.


And also this fall we'll feel the effects of the fertilizer shortage. You'll feel that at the supper table and your shrinking waistline.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Gas ⛽ is still the life line for us to get to work take your friends out boating and fishing 🎣 my neighbor that has little kids and one is in bad shape she is going to the hospital 3 times a week plus she just got a Divorce from a Deadbeat husband. My wife and I have been helping them out. It’s just BS that they can’t open up the pipe line and oil fracking again!!!!!! We most likely would see Cheaper gas prices immediately after it got start back up …. Just my opinion


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I just converted my boat to electric but when I put the battery in, it sank......


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Ron Y said:


> If we all get electric cars then there is not gas tax money to fix the roads, kinda stupid isn't it?????


When I bought my first hybrid, I got a hefty tax credit for buying a fuel efficient vehicle. Now, I pay an extra $100 for my license plate to make up for the gas tax I didnt pay...... coming full circle!

Here's one of the big motivators for what we are seeing...... federal mandates on fuel economy improvements. EV vehicles drive the average up.

check this out: Corporate Average Fuel Economy | NHTSA

An excerpt from the article.... "standards that would require an industry-wide fleet average of approximately 49 mpg for passenger cars and light trucks in model year 2026, by increasing fuel efficiency by 8% annually for model years 2024 and 2025, and 10% annually for model year 2026."

and to address the lack of infrastructure..... those mandates just say "make the vehicles to our standards", the auto makers aren't in charge of the infrastructure!


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> When I bought my first hybrid, I got a hefty tax credit for buying a fuel efficient vehicle. Now, I pay an extra $100 for my license plate to make up for the gas tax I didnt pay...... coming full circle!
> 
> Here's one of the big motivators for what we are seeing...... federal mandates on fuel economy improvements. EV vehicles drive the average up.
> 
> ...


God blessed this country with enough oil and natural gas for 5 lifetimes but as somebody said “I will put the oil and natural gas companies out of business”. The election in November could very well be the most important election of our lives. The House controls the money. Take the House back and the funding for all this nonsense will stop in its tracks. I’m just sayin’


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

...but if there are no fossil fuel vehicles, the standard ought to be miles per kilowatt/hour. Then see how everybody changes tune...


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Nobody mentions that the biggest user of fossil fuels is the federal government. Planes, ships, trucks, military equipment etc. But they want to put this all on the back of working people.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

1basshunter said:


> ...been helping them out. It’s just BS that they can’t open up the pipe line and oil fracking again!!!!!! We most likely would see Cheaper gas prices...


BUT he opened the Strategic Oil Reserve for non-strategic purposes! And is selling from the SOR to Europe!!

Previous SOR definition: usage for national tragedy such as hurricane or flood. Emergency fuel for war.

New Definition: partial make up for turning oil valve off. Pitch story to citizen suckers via press release. Sell to neighbors. All oil is bad, except my motorcade, plane, helicopter , personal boats & toys. Electric batteries for tanks please.

read it n weep is, sad but true.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Even Elon Musk who makes electric cars says to drill more oil as we are not set up or have the tech to immediately switch to all electric.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> Even Elon Musk who makes electric cars says to drill more oil as we are not set up or have the tech to immediately switch to all electric.


Yea, even Musk agrees we're putting the cart before the horse. Does Solindra ring a bell?


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

we,re a nation of 330,000,000 people.india and china have over a billion each,thats 1,400,000,000 and 1,100,000,000,thats, not adding malaysia,the philipines or the rest of asia.we are 1/17th of just this equation.do you really think sending coal to india,buying lithium from china and manufacturing none of the technology supposedly designed to save this planet will make any difference in the weather,you are very optimistic.when 17 times more people dump their solid waste into rivers flowing into the ocean and burning 10 times more coal than the us,it clearly shows how bad at math we have become when we believe the guilt trips laid on us by our biased media. no one will stand up and protest in china or india because their civil rights will not be respected and they won,t hand you buckets of cash to throw at this problem like they will in america,WE THE PEOPLE ARE TOO STUPID FOR ALLOWING ARE LEADERS TO DO THIS TO US AND THEN BLAMING EACH OTHER.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Safety1st said:


> BUT he opened the Strategic Oil Reserve for non-strategic purposes! And is selling from the SOR to Europe!!
> 
> Previous SOR definition: usage for national tragedy such as hurricane or flood. Emergency fuel for war.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken... There is _NO_ "strategic oil reserve" as in oil setting somewhere waiting on an emergency. There is a set amount on paper that can be diverted in an emergency...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Not really a surprise at all.
> I'm thinkin it's right on schedule.
> Wait until about this fall when we start really feeling the affects of the history setting insanely high fuel prices at the grocery stores. When we do start feeling them at the grocery store...please don't blame the farmers. Just remember...they are currently paying insane $ for fuel to put our crops in the ground just like we are.


I already barely buy meat. Mostly the cheapest pork and chicken thighs and drumsticks. I bought "petite sirloin steaks" supposedly "on sale" at meijer couple weeks ago and those were trash. Worst sirloin ever. I've been a huge fan of them opening up in NEO, but there was no way that was sirloin and one was supposedly strip. That was all roast or some other piece cut to look like steaks. I should've taken them back. I bought a bunch. 

I haven't seen much red meat under 12.99 a pound. I'm gunna start raising guinea pigs or something cuz its getting nuts


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

was with Mrs. Whiskers at Kroger this morning and saw a single chicken nonorganic for$10.89!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

nightranger said:


> we,re a nation of 330,000,000 people.india and china have over a billion each,thats 1,400,000,000 and 1,100,000,000,thats, not adding malaysia,the philipines or the rest of asia.we are 1/17th of just this equation.do you really think sending coal to india,buying lithium from china and manufacturing none of the technology supposedly designed to save this planet will make any difference in the weather,you are very optimistic.when 17 times more people dump their solid waste into rivers flowing into the ocean and burning 10 times more coal than the us,it clearly shows how bad at math we have become when we believe the guilt trips laid on us by our biased media. no one will stand up and protest in china or india because their civil rights will not be respected and they won,t hand you buckets of cash to throw at this problem like they will in america,WE THE PEOPLE ARE TOO STUPID FOR ALLOWING ARE LEADERS TO DO THIS TO US AND THEN BLAMING EACH OTHER.


NR - you hit the nail on the head. China could care less about emissions. They laugh at us.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I paid $3.99 a pound for a side of beef. That's burger ,T-Bones, roasts, and I was a little upset because the price had gone up. Support your local cattle farmer. 
Food for thought, pun intended


matticito said:


> I already barely buy meat. Mostly the cheapest pork and chicken thighs and drumsticks. I bought "petite sirloin steaks" supposedly "on sale" at meijer couple weeks ago and those were trash. Worst sirloin ever. I've been a huge fan of them opening up in NEO, but there was no way that was sirloin and one was supposedly strip. That was all roast or some other piece cut to look like steaks. I should've taken them back. I bought a bunch.
> 
> I haven't seen much red meat under 12.99 a pound. I'm gunna start raising guinea pigs or something cuz its getting nuts


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think I paid $3.99 a pound for a side of beef. That's burger ,T-Bones, roasts, and I was a little upset because the price had gone up. Support your local cattle farmer.
> Food for thought, pun intended


Drill! Drill! Drill! Vote! Vote! Vote!


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

It is a simple supply and demand game. Drywall and OSB suppliers learned how to drive up prices in the hurricane season back in the late 80’s. Now all manufacturers are on board and the media is feeding the frenzy. Has anyone looked at the record profits of the big oil companies lately? They are laughing all the way to the bank.
What happened to our 55 mpg VW rabbits from the 1980’s? Ford diesel Escorts and Tempos were doing very well on mpg Diesel engines. All major car manufacturers where making diesel vehicles because of diesel was cheaper and they pushed more mpg’s out of those engines. Now the car manufacturers are saying we can’t get that mpg because of the emissions standard. I say BS, we have a lot more technology today when manufacturing cars. I feel that the big oil had a set down meeting with the big three and said, hey, only produce your fleet to the CAFE std that the government wants so we can still burn the oil with cars making less mpg but meeting your CAFE std

my thoughts and I feel we are all being ripped off


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

kleffler said:


> It is a simple supply and demand game. Drywall and OSB suppliers learned how to drive up prices in the hurricane season back in the late 80’s. Now all manufacturers are on board and the media is feeding the frenzy. Has anyone looked at the record profits of the big oil companies lately? They are laughing all the way to the bank.
> What happened to our 55 mpg VW rabbits from the 1980’s? Ford diesel Escorts and Tempos were doing very well on mpg Diesel engines. All major car manufacturers where making diesel vehicles because of diesel was cheaper and they pushed more mpg’s out of those engines. Now the car manufacturers are saying we can’t get that mpg because of the emissions standard. I say BS, we have a lot more technology today when manufacturing cars. I feel that the big oil had a set down meeting with the big three and said, hey, only produce your fleet to the CAFE std that the government wants so we can still burn the oil with cars making less mpg but meeting your CAFE std
> 
> my thoughts and I feel we are all being ripped off


Priced a 2x12x8 treated at lowes....$ 37..gees


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Not really a surprise at all.
> I'm thinkin it's right on schedule.
> Wait until about this fall when we start really feeling the affects of the history setting insanely high fuel prices at the grocery stores. When we do start feeling them at the grocery store...please don't blame the farmers. Just remember...they are currently paying insane $ for fuel to put our crops in the ground just like we are.


It's not just fuel. The cost of fertilizer is insane right now.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DiverDux said:


> It's not just fuel. The cost of fertilizer is insane right now.


+1.
Some around here haven't even started working their fields. A few say they don't know If'n they will.
They are taking a huge hit right now...we will be taking an even bigger one than we are right now...later.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Ron Y said:


> I just converted my boat to electric but when I put the battery in, it sank......


That gave me a good laugh...thanks.

I am thankful that I have time, energy, family, etc. to help with a garden...every little bit helps. As well, the opportunity to put fish and venison in the freezer, as meat costs are insane. I get it, the farmers, etc. are in a pinch as well. We're definitely getting screwed...and on purpose...in my opinion. There's no sensible, logical, or moral reason for what we're going through right now.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> When I bought my first hybrid, I got a hefty tax credit for buying a fuel efficient vehicle. Now, I pay an extra $100 for my license plate to make up for the gas tax I didnt pay...... coming full circle!


Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! You mean there's really no free lunch??


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Nobody asks these climate nut jobs what result they expect if we do all this new green deal garbage . If you look at weather records we have been thru these cycles before. Its all about money and control, tax you, restrict you, control you.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

kleffler said:


> It is a simple supply and demand game. Drywall and OSB suppliers learned how to drive up prices in the hurricane season back in the late 80’s. Now all manufacturers are on board and the media is feeding the frenzy. Has anyone looked at the record profits of the big oil companies lately? They are laughing all the way to the bank.
> What happened to our 55 mpg VW rabbits from the 1980’s? Ford diesel Escorts and Tempos were doing very well on mpg Diesel engines. All major car manufacturers where making diesel vehicles because of diesel was cheaper and they pushed more mpg’s out of those engines. Now the car manufacturers are saying we can’t get that mpg because of the emissions standard. I say BS, we have a lot more technology today when manufacturing cars. I feel that the big oil had a set down meeting with the big three and said, hey, only produce your fleet to the CAFE std that the government wants so we can still burn the oil with cars making less mpg but meeting your CAFE std
> 
> my thoughts and I feel we are all being ripped off


Weren't those diesel wabbits capable of running on refined taco bell grease/cooking oil?


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait till schools start asking for more money because the cost of transporting students is costing more!!
Most all of the school bus fleets are diesel powered..


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Curious if anyone has heard the story of Stanley Meyer and his water powered car? I've lived in central Ohio for around forty-five years and never heard of him till a couple years ago. The mysterious death of Stanley Meyer - The Classic Car Trust (tcct.com)


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

If it’s the Grove City guy,
meeting at Cracker Barrel…..walks out side, falls over dead…..


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think I paid $3.99 a pound for a side of beef. That's burger ,T-Bones, roasts, and I was a little upset because the price had gone up. Support your local cattle farmer.
> Food for thought, pun intended


Definitely! Beef exports have again reached an all time high. Take back control of our food supply by buying direct from us farmers and support local butcher shops at the same time. Even if you only buy a little at a time. Most butcher shops buy animals locally so it takes control away from the big conglomerates.


fastwater said:


> +1.
> Some around here haven't even started working their fields. A few say they don't know If'n they will.
> They are taking a huge hit right now...we will be taking an even bigger one than we are right now...later.


Don't worry, some of us will always pull the plow.








My family has farmed in this country since 1668. Through every trying time from the revolution to today and I'll be darned if it's going to end with me. I feel God has put me here to feed his sheep and that's what I intend to do. Luckily, we're not in it for the money. Just doing what we do. Plant your gardens and cultivate relationships with your local farmers, we'll get through this.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! You mean there's really no free lunch??


Just to keep things in perspective, that hybrid I talked about sits next to my Silverado 4X4


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Definitely! Beef exports have again reached an all time high. Take back control of our food supply by buying direct from us farmers and support local butcher shops at the same time. Even if you only buy a little at a time. Most butcher shops buy animals locally so it takes control away from the big conglomerates.
> 
> Don't worry, some of us will always pull the plow.
> View attachment 488243
> ...


Amen brother.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Just to keep things in perspective, that hybrid I talked about sits next to my Silverado 4X4


Schweet.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think I paid $3.99 a pound for a side of beef. That's burger ,T-Bones, roasts, and I was a little upset because the price had gone up. Support your local cattle farmer.
> Food for thought, pun intended


A side, so you butcher it?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

matticito said:


> A side, so you butcher it?


I don't think so. For instance, I currently charge $2.75/lb hanging weight for a side or a quarter. The butcher shop is charging around $.85/lb to process that beef. Putting you around $3.60/lb total cost on the hanging weight.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

correct


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Ron Y said:


> Nobody asks these climate nut jobs what result they expect if we do all this new green deal garbage . If you look at...


It all looks really good in the meeting room on a chalk board , or a graph. If we do this, and this + this, but - that, then, the world will live as one and the microbes on Mars will be happy.

With that ''change'' comes some planned suffering. Which means, you. In the prism of climate, you do not ''need'' ...

a 4X4
boat
Reliable A/C (think rolling brownouts)
other freedom limiting etc.


Oh and BTW, if you disagree enough they will now just label it false, via the new Ministry of Truth thing. After the 55th spin, quote, news release, switch your press speacher person.

Repeat.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I thought we were supposed to have less and be happy?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Now, amongst other things, we have a baby formula shortage. This should NEVER of been allowed to happen. 
Speaking of shortages, we buy a little extra everytime we go shopping. Canned vegetables, canned fruit and even some canned meat. If we end up not having a food shortage like they say we could have, we eat the extras. No harm/no foul.
We've developed somewhat of a prepper mentality. 
I was raised on brown beans and cornbread and still love them today. Beans are an excellent food item to stock up on. Long expiration date. Just keep rotating them.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

Ron Y said:


> If we all get electric cars then there is not gas tax money to fix the roads, kinda stupid isn't it?????


if you buy an elecrtic car you pay $200 more a year for your registration and a hybrid you pay $100 more a year and thats for your road tax so you do pay it.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me start by saying no politics in this post. Just the cold, hard facts. Gas was $2.39 a gallon not all that long ago and now it's $4.39 a gallon and climbing. I feel sorry for you all with diesel trucks.
> The other day a Tesla passed me and the license plate read, 0CRBN. Well that's no entirely true. Zero carbon indeed. What charged those batteries?
> I think the cart's getting ahead of the horse.


look up forbes the usa exports more oil than it imports so we are oil independent. then look at how much the profits were on oil and there is the problem.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

steelhead steve said:


> look up forbes the usa exports more oil than it imports so we are oil independent. then look at how much the profits were on oil and there is the problem.


Wouldn't that be like selling alot of corn from your farm to one neighbor and then buying some from another? I did not graduate with a degree in business but something seems out of whack?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

grez13 said:


> Wait till schools start asking for more money because the cost of transporting students is costing more!!
> Most all of the school bus fleets are diesel powered..


I just caught this. It was for a underprivileged community.

The EPA’s 2021 American Rescue Plan (ARP) Electric School Bus Rebates program allocated $7 million in funds from the American Rescue Plan Act to schools to replace up to four diesel buses with electric school buses totaling $1.2 million or $300,000 each.


----------



## Panfish Renegade (10 mo ago)

There are a few issues concerning EVs that have me concerned. If you live in Oklahoma they would be more practical than say the Rockies. The limited range causes issues with travel time. I know my normal gas stop while traveling cross country is around 10 minutes. Read an article about a guy who used his Tesla to travel from Chicage to LA and his average stop to recharge was 45 minutes however he stopped one place and had to wait his turn and he had to wait 20 minutes before he got to charge his car. Seen another article that mentioned a truck stop that handles 200 cars an hour( at 10 minutes an hour) can you image how big that station will have to be in order to handle as many EVs (at 45 minutes per) as ithey currently do. Seen a video of another guy (he talks about the good and bad of EVs) who flew from an airport. When he left he was unable to get an EV recharge parking spot and his battery was at 60%. He came back a week later and the battery was dead, seems they drain even when not in use. I am all for alternate power sources but only when the technology is ready and we are not ready .


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Panfish Renegade said:


> There are a few issues concerning EVs that have me concerned. If you live in Oklahoma they would be more practical than say the Rockies. The limited range causes issues with travel time. I know my normal gas stop while traveling cross country is around 10 minutes. Read an article about a guy who used his Tesla to travel from Chicage to LA and his average stop to recharge was 45 minutes however he stopped one place and had to wait his turn and he had to wait 20 minutes before he got to charge his car. Seen another article that mentioned a truck stop that handles 200 cars an hour( at 10 minutes an hour) can you image how big that station will have to be in order to handle as many EVs (at 45 minutes per) as ithey currently do. Seen a video of another guy (he talks about the good and bad of EVs) who flew from an airport. When he left he was unable to get an EV recharge parking spot and his battery was at 60%. He came back a week later and the battery was dead, seems they drain even when not in use. I am all for alternate power sources but only when the technology is ready and we are not ready .


I have an EV and wouldn't even think of traveling with it. EV's and infrastructure isn't there yet. I strictly use it to rack up daily miles for work/errands. 

Kip


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cost of an EV vs Gas? Here is one study-but our gas prices today makes the gap closer.









Study compares electric vehicle charge costs vs. gas — and results were surprising


In a study of some gas cars released by Anderson Economic Group, it can cost considerably more to drive an EV — until infrastructure improves.



www.freep.com


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Just to keep things in perspective, that hybrid I talked about sits next to my Silverado 4X4


Sorry to hear that you’re Silverado is Broke down should’ve got a ford that way you still be driving a real truck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to hear that you’re Silverado is Broke down *should’ve got a ford that way you still be driving a real truck *


^^^More fake news^^^


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to hear that you’re Silverado is Broke down should’ve got a ford that way you still be driving a real truck


Fakedy... fakedy... fake.


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> I just caught this. It was for a underprivileged community.
> 
> The EPA’s 2021 American Rescue Plan (ARP) Electric School Bus Rebates program allocated $7 million in funds from the American Rescue Plan Act to schools to replace up to four diesel buses with electric school buses totaling $1.2 million or $300,000 each.


I have worked for several different schools over the last 26 years from 12 bus's to 140 bus's in there fleets.
I have yet to see an electric school bus most have been diesel powered. 
I have seen 6 gas powdered and 1 LPG bus in newer fleets.
The last I had heard the gas / diesel buses were running ( per bus ) $125,000 - $150,000 for the 72-77 passenger models.
Tax payers will still be footing the electric bills for charging those electric buses!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought we were supposed to have less and be happy?


You git what you git and you don't throw a fit...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> I thought we were supposed to have less and be happy?


"You will own NOTHING & be happy!"


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> "You will own NOTHING & be happy!"


Yea and who's buying all the houses at the Sheriffs sale?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> Sorry to hear that you’re Silverado is Broke down should’ve got a ford that way you still be driving a real truck


If it breaks down, I'll be OK. Everyday is Saturday and I dont have to go anywhere!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

That extra $200 they charge for plates for a EV is not enough to make up for the gas tax loss. If you burn 25 gallons a week and gas tax is about .50 a gallon, 52 weeks in a year that's $650 in gas taxes. If everybody get electric cars our roads are gonna take a hit.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> You git what you git and you don't throw a fit...


Reminds me if tfe admonishment to the prisoners in Bridge Over The River Kwai, "Be happy in your work!" Only thing is, we are our own prisoners, and our 'work' not only pays higher prices but higher taxes as well as your nestegg 401k falling out the bottom. I'm happier than $$$htttt!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

One day we'll run out of lithium for these batteries be it for cars or solar storage. We already have a balsa shortage for wind turbines.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> Let me start by saying no politics in this post. Just the cold, hard facts. Gas was $2.39 a gallon not all that long ago and now it's $4.39 a gallon and climbing. I feel sorry for you all with diesel trucks.
> The other day a Tesla passed me and the license plate read, 0CRBN. Well that's no entirely true. Zero carbon indeed. What charged those batteries?
> I think the cart's getting ahead of the horse.


On the day our current President Biden took office , gas was a $1.88 a gallon..


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Congreswomen at the border yesterday posted pics of pallets of baby formula for the illegals. Seems our government just want to kill off the American public and replace us with illegals.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

One guy and a boat said:


> I have an EV and wouldn't even think of traveling with it. EV's and infrastructure isn't there yet. I strictly use it...


On another recent thread here, I outline how the infrastructure isn't even started yet to support the regime projection for EV's. Yet, virtually all car makers project a hooooge decrease in gas motors...in or about a whopping 8 years from now...


DH56 said:


> Cost of an EV vs Gas? Here is one study-but our gas prices today makes the gap closer.


Again, the gas prices are easiest cancer to cure by...cutting off the blood supply. With the recent last few days drilling permit denials, this is engineered to whack gas vehicles, and promote EVs (everyone that has an extra $38K + extra in the piggy bank for a EV)


Ron Y said:


> extra $200 they charge for plates for a EV is not enough to...


I believe there's legislation on Ohio now, to reduce or repeal the EV tax? It's a gentle nudge to get the piggy bank ppl to ...buy EVs

OK folks, 1)cut blood line of gas so 2) gas prices go skyrocketing and 3) buy EVs, even though no-zero plan in in place to charge them all...hmmm

YOU ARE being socially engineered and led down a path that cannot succeed within the time frame as projected in the regime's committee meetings, board rooms.

Another member a few posts ago suggested buying canned food extra every grocery purchase, at least you can lock in your dollar currency to a hard asset. It's not a political thread, BUT...22Lrs and canned beans may be a viable trade/barter currency in the not so distant future.

Just keep believing, keep voting one certain way and NO one here will be pleasure fishing, but subsistence fishing. Lesser of two evils in voting WILL become, lesser of which bank to fish at the reservoir.

There's always bicycling, staying home. Earlier post was...a planned restriction of your freedoms to pursue an agenda just continue not believing it I guess, it's just IMHO. U enjoy today's baby formula hunt



Crappies are on it, now ! !


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea and who's buying all the houses at the Sheriffs sale?


Several of the last "flippers," in my neighborhood, have been purchased by a multi-state "real estate company" that converts them to rentals. 

Have an acquaintance who is now doing rehab & maintenance for 1 such company. The units are freshened & rooming capacity maxed out. One near me was converted from 3 to 6 bedrooms, without increasing the square footage!

(Cue the Twilight Zone music....)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> That extra $200 they charge for plates for a EV is not enough to make up for the gas tax loss. If you burn 25 gallons a week and gas tax is about .50 a gallon, 52 weeks in a year that's $650 in gas taxes. If everybody get electric cars our roads are gonna take a hit.


I saw where some state, maybe Oregon, was considering to charge you by the miles traveled. That prolly wouldn't equal the playing field if people didn't use their EV's for long trips.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dond100 said:


> On the day our current President Biden took office , gas was a $1.88 a gallon..


And it was up ever since! I remember thinking a week or two later like "really 30 cents more already"? And here we are....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

PromiseKeeper said:


> If it breaks down, I'll be OK. Everyday is Saturday and I dont have to go anywhere!


Now you’re just being mean


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Now you’re just being mean


I honestly lose track of what day it is. Sunday is Sunday because that's God's day. The rest of them just seem to run together. I sometimes find myself checking my phone display to make sure. I'm sure the chemo and radiation didn't help that any. 
I joke about it but it is something that concerns me.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> I honestly lose track of what day it is. Sunday is Sunday because that's God's day. The rest of them just seem to run together. I sometimes find myself checking my phone display to make sure. I'm sure the chemo and radiation didn't help that any.
> I joke about it but it is something that concerns me.


That was Promise keeper I was quoting lazy lol now as far as you being mean you are not at lest I think so🤪 and still praying for you brother


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Just to keep things in perspective, that hybrid I talked about sits next to my Silverado 4X4



Shame it's not a F150 4X4....


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> I honestly lose track of what day it is. Sunday is Sunday because that's God's day. The rest of them just seem to run together. I sometimes find myself checking my phone display to make sure. I'm sure the chemo and radiation didn't help that any.
> I joke about it but it is something that concerns me.


I have same problem especially if grandkids school schedule changes. My wife and I take turns taking them to and from school and if they get an extra day off im all messed up


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Shame it's not a F150 4X4....


I considered an F-150 for about a minute, but I was afraid it would keep me awake at night listening to it rust!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> I honestly lose track of what day it is. Sunday is Sunday because that's God's day. The rest of them just seem to run together. I sometimes find myself checking my phone display to make sure. I'm sure the chemo and radiation didn't help that any.
> I joke about it but it is something that concerns me.


Ever since I retired and don't have to write the date on anything, I have to double check too. But 1basshunter is still working so if we get confused we can just text him!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I considered an F-150 for about a minute, but I was afraid it would keep me awake at night listening to it rust!


I haven't seen any rust on the F-150 aluminum bodies though.

I was at the lake the other day (Tuesday) from what I saw I can pretty much say inflation and high fuel prices haven't slowed anyone down from going out and enjoying themselves That lake was as busy as any time I'd ever seen on a weekend.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Just came back from town, Wintersville, Oh., and the Smith Oil price this morning was $4.53 Reg....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Have you see where our govt is looking into putting us all on some form of cryptocurrency? Fedcoin? It will be the perfect way for them to know exactly how much money we all have and what we're spending it on.
I don't remember voting for that. Might haveta dig up those Mason jars in your backyards.


----------



## Kingfishoutdoors (9 mo ago)

Panfish Renegade said:


> There are a few issues concerning EVs that have me concerned. If you live in Oklahoma they would be more practical than say the Rockies. The limited range causes issues with travel time. I know my normal gas stop while traveling cross country is around 10 minutes. Read an article about a guy who used his Tesla to travel from Chicage to LA and his average stop to recharge was 45 minutes however he stopped one place and had to wait his turn and he had to wait 20 minutes before he got to charge his car. Seen another article that mentioned a truck stop that handles 200 cars an hour( at 10 minutes an hour) can you image how big that station will have to be in order to handle as many EVs (at 45 minutes per) as ithey currently do. Seen a video of another guy (he talks about the good and bad of EVs) who flew from an airport. When he left he was unable to get an EV recharge parking spot and his battery was at 60%. He came back a week later and the battery was dead, seems they drain even when not in use. I am all for alternate power sources but only when the technology is ready and we are not ready .


Put a trailer behind any ev and watch your battery drain 48 % faster


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Just came back from town, Wintersville, Oh., and the Smith Oil price this morning was $4.53 Reg....


Moderators should give us a DISLIKE button, or negative likes.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Moderators should give us a DISLIKE button, or negative likes.


Hold down on the 'like' on a post and there are different emoji's to select from. 
Notice the angry face emoji.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Definitely! Beef exports have again reached an all time high. Take back control of our food supply by buying direct from us farmers and support local butcher shops at the same time. Even if you only buy a little at a time. Most butcher shops buy animals locally so it takes control away from the big conglomerates.
> 
> Don't worry, some of us will always pull the plow.
> View attachment 488243
> ...





matticito said:


> One day we'll run out of lithium for these batteries be it for cars or solar storage. We already have a balsa shortage for wind turbines.


We import our heavy metals from Africa, in mines owned by the Chinese.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

We did not vote on fed coin or whatever the banks and government want call it. Face it, we live under a dictatorship. Seems no matter who we put in office we get screwed.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> We did not vote on fed coin or whatever the banks and government want call it. Face it, we live under a dictatorship. Seems no matter who we put in office we get screwed.


Are you saying we got screwed under the previous administration?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Moderators should give us a DISLIKE button, or negative likes.


Fastie's way will work or sometimes I just reply -- Booooooooo


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Ron Y said:


> That extra $200 they charge for plates for a EV is not enough to make up for the gas tax loss. If you burn 25 gallons a week and gas tax is about .50 a gallon, 52 weeks in a year that's $650 in gas taxes. If everybody get electric cars our roads are gonna take a hit.


I looked at 2-4 year old EV's and most had alot less miles than a comparable gas cars. Mine only had 5000 annual miles on it. So in reality they paid more for road tax and kicked in more electric grid taxes. Between the limited batteries, lack of quick charging stations, and people's use demands your statement is really not true. Could be one day, but I see them going to a mileage based tax in the future. 

Kip


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

One guy and a boat said:


> I looked at 2-4 year old EV's and most had alot less miles than a comparable gas cars. Mine only had 5000 annual miles on it. So in reality they paid more for road tax and kicked in more electric grid taxes. Between the limited batteries, lack of quick charging stations, and people's use demands your statement is really not true. Could be one day, but I see them going to a mileage based tax in the future.
> 
> Kip


OK


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

*Gasoline and Food Prices/Shortages/**baby formula  I hope the mama bears come out over this *


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> *Gasoline and Food Prices/Shortages/**baby formula  I hope the mama bears come out over this *


There's no shortage of baby formula at our southern border. Skids and skids are being delivered there. 
I'm not saying they don't need some but...


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> There's no shortage of baby formula at our southern border. Skids and skids are being delivered there.
> I'm not saying they don't need some but...


I seen that story yesterday and was really hoping it wasn't true, just fake news. So disgusting I could only read one paragraph.

Kip


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I am expecting at some point Americans will storm the border and keep the illegals out. Or sneak over and come back with them to get free cell phones, money, food, lodging, etc. They are treated better than American citizens.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You know, we're all God's children but they're letting rapists and murderers cross over into the U.S. I wonder how many Al Khadi (SP?) are crossing over?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> You know, we're all God's children but they're letting rapists and murderers cross over into the U.S. I wonder how many Al Khadi (SP?) are crossing over?


Just like before 9/11...we don't have a clue who's in this country.
Sickening as it is...regardless of the pain and suffering...I guess there are some in this country that will never learn.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Moo Juice said:


> I don't think so. For instance, I currently charge $2.75/lb hanging weight for a side or a quarter. The butcher shop is charging around $.85/lb to process that beef. Putting you around $3.60/lb total cost on the hanging weight.





Whitley said:


> We import our heavy metals from Africa, in mines owned by the Chinese.


Whatever and where ever it comes from, it wont last forever. All these batteries and systems have a life span.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

No one ever mentioned how much diesel fuel. Is used to mine the lithium for car batteries. These are huge strip mines. Takes thousands of gallons to produce a small amount of lithium. All in all electric cars are a big farce. Make cars and other vehicles get 50 to 75 mpg. Don't tell me it can't be done. Years ago patents were bought out by big oil.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> ...from what I saw I can pretty much say inflation and high fuel prices haven't slowed anyone down from going out and enjoying themselves...


Yes I was driving yesterday.... vROOOmm!! whoosh went past me, a nice late model Corvette. And ppl still lined up in the so convenience drive thru's for the overpriced burger & fries. OK, that's ppls choices but, don't complain about gas prices and then spray it out the tailpipe is what I say! ALSO...from vehicles internally pinging to satellite imagery, to cell phone towers tracking movements, the GOVERNMENT KNOWS how/where/how fast even, about how much ppl have changed driving patterns and I'd say it's not much. So, gas prices increase is ''Ok''.

Oh don't think they can't do generic tracking? Remember back during Covid, Gov. DeWine stated, cell phone tower pings showed ppl hadn't restricted their movements as much as expected, or needed? I heard him say as much, exactly.



Ron Y said:


> ...for the general public. The Washington swamp is bigger than anybody realized and needs to go.


Yes, another term was planned and within that term was also plans for the chopping block. Reclassification of jobs & titles was already underway. Seems some entrenched bureaucrats had jobs they couldn't be removed from. Just reclassify the job title, ouch GOODBYE. Drain the swamp, viper pit, sewer pipe or whatever.



One guy and a boat said:


> ...in more electric grid taxes. Between the limited batteries, lack of quick charging stations, and people's use demands your statement is...


Yes was talking to my mechanic on scheduling a service just 2 days ago, seems some friends were traverling from Chicago in an EV. Running low, no problemo, stopped at a charging station I think WMart or Meijers (?). The charger said, 3 (three) days or some really radical long time. So, a 7 hour trip for sake of believability took 2 days.

I mentioned this thread and another before, there's NO INFRASTRUCTURE or POWER GRID to handle it all, don't believe it well just keep clicking those heels and saying there's no place like home...



Lazy 8 said:


> There's no shortage of baby formula at our southern border. Skids and skids are being delivered there.
> I'm not saying they don't need some but...


I'll say it. They don't need it, my fellow born here Americans do. And I saw a lady US Representative who was doing a live telecast at the border, she said she saw it and talked to ppl unloading it all. All day jobs, many days...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Safety1st said:


> Yes I was driving yesterday.... vROOOmm!! whoosh went past me, a nice late model Corvette. And ppl still lined up in the so convenience drive thru's for the overpriced burger & fries. OK, that's ppls choices but, don't complain about gas prices and then spray it out the tailpipe is what I say! ALSO...from vehicles internally pinging to satellite imagery, to cell phone towers tracking movements, the GOVERNMENT KNOWS how/where/how fast even, about how much ppl have changed driving patterns and I'd say it's not much. So, gas prices increase is ''Ok''.
> 
> Oh don't think they can't do generic tracking? Remember back during Covid, Gov. DeWine stated, cell phone tower pings showed ppl hadn't restricted their movements as much as expected, or needed? I heard him say as much, exactly.
> 
> ...


Enough to make a guy want to use a flip phone with a Trac phone plan (for emergencies) and buy an old Chevy truck with a carburetor.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Well…..Lazy, the Chevy might be a bit much…..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It's nuts, just when you think your getting ahead in life. Promotion I got early this year means absolutely nothing now...
Really feel for the ones on fixed incomes and no way to fight for more or go make more.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

forced to retire two years ago. 401k did quite well in 2019 and 2020. Lost most every gain in the last few months, idiots.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> Well…..Lazy, the Chevy might be a bit much…..


Me no likey.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a Mythbuster clip on running a car with hydrogen made from H2O.
They did prove it could run on hydrogen...kinda.
Does anybody have a better example of a car running on hydrogen?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a house on a road where I park to fish on private property









This is the same house from a few months ago after an electric vehicle caught fire while charging in the middle of the night. Still looks like this as of Thursday. Land owner said they’re going to rebuild. That’s going to cost a fortune right now….


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

At least they have the masonry on the front done, that ought to save a few bucks. I wonder if the insurance companies are going to raise premiums for those that charge their cars at home since there seems to be a bunch of fires from charging.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Where did all these shortages come from and don't say the war in Ukraine either. Cargo ships were stacking up in the bay a long time before Putin invaded Ukraine. I'm going on 67 and I don't ever remember going thru what we are now. I think we all know what's going on but to actually come out and say it would shut this thread down. 
I can foresee gas being 7 bucks a gallon. After a summer here with little fertilizer and gas to deliver them being high, groceries will be right up there as well.
The only light I see is far far away in Nov. of 2024.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

In the late 70's and early 80's, inflation was out of control and hit 14-1/2%. I was getting 16% raises, mortgage rates hit over 18%. A buddy with a business doing 10 Million a year in sales was paying 3-1/2% over prime on his equipment when prime was around 21%. Unemployment was 7-1/2%. Gasoline was over $4 a gallon in 2008 and flirted with $4 in 2012-2014. Also check out the inflation adjusted gas prices over the last 30 years---we've been here before. And if you calculate the cost per mile after adjusting for MPG on today's cars versus the cars from the 70's and 80's--we're way ahead compared to living in those years. 'Course, that doesn't make it any less painful when the money you spent on fishing last year now goes to buy groceries and gas.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A way different scenario today caused by direct action. Fuel cost is playing a giant role in rising prices and inflation.


----------



## Kingfishoutdoors (9 mo ago)

I remember Obama stating gas should be $5.00 gallon back when he was the president 
Now he is shadowing the freak show we got going on right now in Washington so it’s no
Surprise that we are seeing .plus the federal reserve has been purposely keeping interest rates
Way lower than they should have been for years so they can print more money we don’t have 
Never let a good crisis go to waste so let’s get involved in a proxy war in Ukraine .


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

The thought occurred to me this morning that there's no baby formula shortage. It was good enough for us.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

To force the green new deal and all electric America they want gas as high as possible, so you will buy electric car or stay at home.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

What a coincidence! Just in time for "all the electric vehicles"...AES Power in Southern Ohio is raising rates effective June 1.
_*"So now, some AES Ohio customers will see an increase of $.061 per kilowatt hour, meaning someone who typically uses 1,000 kilowatt hours a month could see a $60 increase in their bill".*_
AES Ohio customers could see price hike on bill starting June 1


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Kingfishoutdoors said:


> I remember Obama stating gas should be $5.00 gallon back when he was the president
> Now he is shadowing the freak show we got going on right now in Washington so it’s no
> Surprise that we are seeing .plus the federal reserve has been purposely keeping interest rates
> Way lower than they should have been for years so they can print more money we don’t have
> Never let a good crisis go to waste so let’s get involved in a proxy war in Ukraine .


Speaking about Ukraine.
*House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package*
*The bill now heads to the Senate where it has bipartisan support.*


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hard to believe this much damage can be done in 1 1/2 years... ...lord help us all.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

And now they say there might be rolling blackouts this summer as the windmills and solar panels which they say is 40% of the energy in the southwest can't keep up with the A/C etc and there is not anywhere near the battery storage capacity needed. I would have thought Texas would have learned their lesson with the freezing temps last year that took out those windmills.


----------



## Kingfishoutdoors (9 mo ago)

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking about Ukraine.
> *House passes $40 billion Ukrainian aid package*
> *The bill now heads to the Senate where it has bipartisan support.*


Put Ukrainian first. Keep the killing fields running red . What a mess '!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Wait until a hurricane slams the coast this year……$6-7


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

In Texas now. Surprisingly gas is 4.40-4.50 a gallon. Thought it'd be a little lower.

Kip


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is depressing.








Gas stations in Washington reprogram pumps for $10-a-gallon fuel


A gas station chain is reprogramming its pumps in Washington state to accommodate $10-a-gallon fuel prices as the average price of gasoline across the country soars to $4.57.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

and, oh yea, 250,000 illegals pouring across the border every MONTH and, oh yea, all our 401k's are tanking "just in time" for us baby boomers and, oh yea... never mind


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Bye the time they try and stop the high gas prices I predict it’s going to be over 6 dollars a gallon. If we are that lucky 🍀 and food is already out of sight now can’t wait to see what it’s going to be!!!! Maybe they will blame the farmers for it. Just my opinion I can just about bet all them coming over the border will have free food thanks to are kind hearted President. If this doesn’t wake up Americans what will 🇱🇷🇱🇷


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> and, oh yea, 250,000 illegals pouring across the border every MONTH and, oh yea, all our 401k's are tanking "just in time" for us baby boomers and, oh yea... never mind


Down boy, down. Won't do no good to get all worked up into a huffy. 
I would say that the only thing we can do about it will come this November. But you remember where you heard this, by then we'll all be locked down from an omicron variant and forced to use mail in ballots.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, the blame game has already started. There was something in the paper about the "Administration" looking at oil companies and even individual gas stations to make sure that there is no gouging! With the world price of oil at record highs! I don't have the specific numbers at hand, but I have read this in the past. Who makes more from the sale of a gallon of gas? The oil company, the gas station or the government? Answer? The government, both State and Federal, from the taxes they have larded on to fuel.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Bye the time they try and stop the high gas prices I predict it’s going to be over 6 dollars a gallon. If we are that lucky 🍀 and food is already out of sight now can’t wait to see what it’s going to be!!!! Maybe they will blame the farmers for it. Just my opinion I can just about bet all them coming over the border will have free food thanks to are kind hearted President. If this doesn’t wake up Americans what will 🇱🇷🇱🇷


They definitely are getting free baby formula for sure...and everything else.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> Just my opinion I can just about bet all them coming over the border will have free food thanks to are kind hearted President*


You forgot the Asterisk, so I fixed it for you.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Price came down the farther south in Texas I went. 3.99 last I seen. Eating at a Mexican bar across the street from the Valero refinery. Looks busy over there. 

Kip


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> They definitely are getting free baby formula for sure...and everything else.


Our nation is currently receiving what... evidently...many asked for.
Having a very small sense of intelligence...I don't need an official announcement from the government or anyplace else to inform me that we are in a recession. 
We ARE!
But I will say I'm very thankful for the preparations I've made anticipating the continued worsening hardships we are going to face in the very near future.
Like baby formula shelves are currently empty ...the regular grocery store shelves are next to follow.
It won't be long that the price of gasoline/fuel(as insane as they are) won't be the highlight of discussion when we talk about the cost of everyday living. 
Basics...such as food and electricity will be the next biggest issue...


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> ...where you heard this, by then we'll all be locked down from an omicron variant and forced to use mail in ballots.


I heard there's a new pox virus starting up. Monkeypox?


Gee,wish we had someone with those mean tweets a-goin' on about now....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

We need to be careful on this thread so it doesn't meet the same fate as the mass shooting one did. I'm sure those dang mods are watching this one like a hawk.
We need to watch the politics even though that's the underlying problem.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

If its the underlying problem why dscuss it I quess the truth should not be allowed to be discussed!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ICENUT said:


> If its the underlying problem why dscuss it I quess the truth should not be allowed to be discussed!!


We have to walk a fine line. I don't trust any of those mods. Especially that Fastwater and his sidekick, Saugeye Tommy. Not as far as I could throw 'em.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> We have to walk a fine line. I don't trust any of those mods. *Especially that Fastwater and his sidekick, Saugeye Tommy. Not as far as I could throw 'em.*


To ban...or not to ban???
Decisions...decisions...decisions...

Made up my mind. No ban...cause I don't trust them two either.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> To ban...or not to ban???
> Decisions...decisions...decisions...
> 
> Made up my mind. No ban...cause I don't trust them two either.


You're one of the good guys....Tommy? IDK.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

''I saw it on the radio''

Recent predictions for future prices. Gas to 6bucks. Food etc. another 30%. By fall, and it's no October surprise.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Safety1st said:


> ''I saw it on the radio''
> 
> Recent predictions for future prices. Gas to 6bucks. Food etc. another 30%. By fall, and it's no October surprise.


I can't wait.  Mt wife and I have de veloped a preppers mentality as far as buying extra food is concerned. We're not full blown preppers NY any means but I did buy some mylar bags to go with the food saver we already had. I guess it's the Boy Scout coming out in me. Be prepared.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DOW had its 8th straight week of decline. Longest straight decline since the Great Depression.
Unless you've invested heavily in Pfizer...one of the very few stocks holding its own and even gaining(imagine that) ...the stock market continues to tank daily costing invested working people thousands from their portfolio's.
Inflation is at a 40+ yr high...add currently raising interest rates...which IMO, they waited way too long to raise interest rates. Raising interest rates to battle rising inflation in a mildly hurting economy is a good way to help bring inflation back into check. Yep...DOW/stocks will take a bit of a hit then...but in a Miley hurting economy...the economy is still strong enough to recoup the losses faster.
Waiting until the economy is already crippled to the point we are at now to raise interest rates to fight inflation is pure insanity. As we are witnessing in the DOW/stock market...the 'raising interest rate' scheme will most likely backfire raising inflation even higher and spiraling us quickly into a long lasting recession...or worse...another depression.
Very sadly...one of them are surely in our near future!


And just another reminder on the mind boggling gas/diesel prices and all the trickle down high cost of our commodities due to high fuel costs...as the insanity continues and mass media continues their daily brainwashing attempts by repeating the lies that these high fuel prices are the fault of Putin invading Ukraine...lets all remember that fuel prices had almost doubled and rising an average of 20-30 cents a month long before Putty decided to go into Ukraine.


----------



## pointers01 (Aug 14, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea and who's buying all the houses at the Sheriffs sale?


Company's that buy and upgrade the houses then flip them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

pointers01 said:


> Company's that buy and upgrade the houses *then flip them.*


Or turn them into rentals.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Bye the time they try and stop the high gas prices I predict it’s going to be over 6 dollars a gallon. If we are that lucky 🍀 and food is already out of sight now can’t wait to see what it’s going to be!!!! Maybe they will blame the farmers for it. Just my opinion I can just about bet all them coming over the border will have free food thanks to are kind hearted President. If this doesn’t wake up Americans what will 🇱🇷🇱🇷


We all need to loose weight anyway 😁


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> We all need to loose weight anyway 😁


I refuse to like that I like being fat I worked hard at it


----------



## Kingfishoutdoors (9 mo ago)

Oh Biden economics will see to that. But on the bright side we have social equality now


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> We all need to loose weight anyway 😁


Not all of us. I'm down 90 pounds and I'm having to consume weight gain powder. The present one is called Serious Mass. I have another that has creatine in it.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

80/20 ground beef this week (and next maybe?) $1.99lb at Meijer. Has to have been close to a year since it's been this low.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

It’s all maddening and sad. I comment to my wife that I believe the best years living in the USA are in the rear view mirror. I could write an essay or 3 but I would be banned for life. LOL


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> It’s all maddening and sad. I comment to my wife that I believe the best years living in the USA are in the rear view mirror. I could write an essay or 3 but I would be banned for life. LOL


You know, it could be worth it for me. I'm pertnear 67. My day and Grandad passed away in their mid 70's with heart problems. Add to that my recent bout with cancer and I'd be lucky to live 10 more years.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Stop us from producing oil so we will buy electric cars but then buy the oil from other countries. How does this reduce emissions when we are using the same amount of oil. And the biggest user of oil in the US is the federal government. They don't say a word about that.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> Stop us from producing oil so we will buy electric cars but then buy the oil from other countries. How does this reduce emissions when we are using the same amount of oil. And the biggest user of oil in the US is the federal government. They don't say a word about that.


I think whenever they tell us that it's all to save the environment, it's a cover up. It's really all about control.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Of course its a cover up. I watch the weather records all the time. The other day in Cleveland in 1911 it was 92 degrees. The weather goes in cycles. A scientist back in 1905 showed the cycles. They just want our money and control. 
The real issue nobody asks about is what weather do they expect if we do all the new green bs. ???In 1987 we had snow before Halloween, 1976 we had subzero temps that winter and early snow, in 1922 scientists said arctic ice caps were melting and they were concerned, 1837 or so the Franklin expedition tried to sail thru the northwest passage in northern Canada to get to the west coast since it was warm with less ice(global warming ?)and got stuck etc. Many examples of variable weather thru the years. And if you don't agree with them your a racist.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe someday before its too late the 81 Million dolts that put us into this mess will wise up I DOUBT IT


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

What really burns me up is the fact that things were going pretty good and the new administration can't just tweak things, they have to cancel everything and change policies. Its like they did it on purpose with malice.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> What really burns me up is the fact that things were going pretty good and the new administration can't just tweak things, they have to cancel everything and change policies. *Its like they did it on purpose with malice.*


It's not like they did it with malice...they did do it with malice.
Keep an eye on the WEF (World Economic Forum) meeting in Davos. Klaus Schwab is the ringleader. Here we have non-elected people running the entire world. I don't get it. I guess if you have enough money?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

ICENUT said:


> Maybe someday before its too late the 81 Million dolts that put us into this mess will wise up I DOUBT IT


Hell, they’re still defending his policies.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

The gang in Davos is the same gang who has caused worldwide economic problems. And now they are gonna fox it, NOT


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> The gang in Davos is the same gang who has caused worldwide economic problems. And now they are gonna fox it, NOT


Alibaba Group president J. Michael Evans boasts at the World Economic Forum about the development of an "individual carbon footprint tracker" to monitor what you buy, what you eat, and where/how you travel.

This and Pfizer has developed medicine that has a tracker of sorts in it so they can know if you took it or not. Vaccine?


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

You are in transition so says the POTUS. You MUST transition away from gas to electric, or mule team pulling the cart LoL. Hey...be thankful there is an option if you cannot afford that electric car (or any new car BTW). Now, their motorcade, helicopter, and AF1 will keep rolln' Mr. Ketchup himself said so, ''I am important.''

REMEMBER, you must buy an electric car and don't forget to play nice on your facebook, gotta keep your ESG score clean. Translation: Blessed by Gov. Otherwise, your EV loan will be higher...if at all.

BTW My truck sticker says '' Powered by Minn Kota Electric'', some greenie protesters were out not working carrying signs. I went by them honked my horn and they applauded. Stupids.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Electric car is a misnomer. It's really a car powered by the coal or natural gas that has to burn to keep them charged.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

If we want to be really clean, green electric we need to get back to nuclear. New reactors burn more of their waste . Don't have to wait til sun comes out, wind blows, or have expensive batteries.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is near San Francisco...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> This is near San Francisco...
> View attachment 489077


Wonder if their feelings are still hurt.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Wonder if their feelings are still hurt.


Whoop-de-do if they are.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh, the blame game has already started. There was something in the paper about the "Administration" looking at oil companies and even individual gas stations to make sure that there is no gouging! With the world price of oil at record highs! I don't have the specific numbers at hand, but I have read this in the past. Who makes more from the sale of a gallon of gas? The oil company, the gas station or the government? Answer? The government, both State and Federal, from the taxes they have larded on to fuel.


Gas stations don't make squat on gas. They are just there to pump it. They make money off the overpriced snacks, all the cigarettes and whatever else they sell


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

matticito said:


> Gas stations don't make squat on gas. They are just there to pump it. They make money off the overpriced snacks, all the cigarettes and whatever else they sell


Yup, I agree and gas stations aren't what they used to be. No more mechanics. Just convenience food and drink for 2 to 3 times what it's worth. I lump them all together and refer to them as stop and robs.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

gas stations are regulated by the who else the government,they are told what price to sell if a station up the street wanted their gas to a dollar less than anybody else they would not be allowed to.Minimum pricing same for milk and cigarettes also.State or federal tells them wjhat there allowed to do.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Why did gas go up 50 cents since yesterday? $4.79 a gallon today and Gas Buddy predicts $5.00 a gallon by June 17th. Does that mean diesel will be $6.00?
This ain't right.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Gas this morning in Wintersville, Oh, $4.79, Diesel $5.35....


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Just think only 2.5 more years wonder what the country will look like then???????


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jumped up to 4.79 in lorain county to. I felt like I got a deal at 4.39. Wonder when its gonna break. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

jmyers8 said:


> Jumped up to 4.79 in lorain county to. I felt like I got a deal at 4.39. Wonder when its gonna break.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It'll prolly break when everybody goes electric like they want us to. Welcome to the Great Reset.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Why did gas go up 50 cents since yesterday? $4.79 a gallon today and Gas Buddy predicts $5.00 a gallon by June 17th. Does that mean diesel will be $6.00?
> This ain't right.


EU voted to not accept any more oil from Russia. The demand for global oil just went through the roof.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Look on the bright side guys, no more mean tweets!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

$6.00 by Indepedence Day for gas and $10.00 for diesel is the green admin objective, trying to convince you to spend $60,000 for an ev, to ease the quantitative easing that's been going on since '08.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I just read that in less than 8 years all Buicks will be electric. 
Now you might say, who cares about Buick's? Ever heard the phrase, monkey see...monkey do?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Imagine if you will a ginormous electric outboard for your boat engine. Where will they put all those batteries and what about the extra weight?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

And the biggest user of fossil fuel is the federal government but they aren't going electric. He said we must feel some pain to go green but if you are buying oil from other countries then you are not reducing fossil fuel use, just different supplier. We might as well drill our own.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Well you know were screwed as a country when we have to import baby formula .Really we need mean tweets!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

How much gasoline powers the heavy equipment used to mine the minerals used to make the batteries? The batteries are not recyclable and will sit in a landfill somewhere for billions of years! Green energy is a JOKE in regards to EV!

It's about money! The current administration is a career swindler and padding his wallet and those of his buddies! Corruption at the highest level!! 

The media is getting their kickbacks to! Have for decades now! 

I don't care which side you are on, both have corrupt jerks that do NOT serve the people of the USA! They serve themselves!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All of the shortages and higher prices are just means to their end. Repeat after me....you will own nothing and you'll be happy.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

False claim: Saul Alinsky listed a scheme for world conquest, creation of the “social state”


Viral images on social media are circulating quotes allegedly attributed to the late American community activist Saul Alinsky.




www.reuters.com













FACT CHECK: Beware the Useful Idiots


A viral list supposedly reproduces community organizer Saul Alinsky's rules for 'How to Create a Social State.'




www.snopes.com





Fake is Fake Independent of party affiliation. Intellectual integrity is the way to win, not obviously fake accusations.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

crittergitter said:


> I don't care which side you are on, both have corrupt jerks that do NOT serve the people of the USA! They serve themselves!


Agree . 

Kip


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

So its fake, its what's happening here. The current state of affairs is being done on purpose. We were doing ok until Joe started his 75 executive orders. We live in a dictatorship if Joe can dictate thru executive order. We need to abolish congress and senate if this is how our country is run now.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> View attachment 489378


Bingo.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Today in LA gas was 8 dollars plus a gallon and diesel was 9 bucks plus per gallon. Remember, I can't make this stuff up. 




__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Lazy, Saw that on the news….
S M H ….


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

USA HAS to be the laughing stock of the world!! As a Patriotic Citizen & Veteran, I am ashamed! 

Mike


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

How bad does it have to get before the general public starts protesting, marching, dealing with lawbreakers that DA's release. Yes, I have a hard time putting the us flag on the house.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ron Y said:


> How bad does it have to get before the general public starts protesting, marching, dealing with lawbreakers that DA's release. Yes, I have a hard time putting the us flag on the house.


I’ll never have a hard time putting the flag up. I know what it means to me.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

If you can’t fly Old Glory, it’s time to do some serious self examination. She might be tattered and worn but we live in the greatest country in the world! May God continue to bless our land!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Very good, PK. Ron, I look at it like a sermon I heard a while back. The preacher explained that our church had nothing to do with our building. If we were evicted from that building, our church would still exist. For it's the people who are the church, not the building, not the preacher but the people who worship together are the church. So yes, are there atrocities happening here? Corrupt elected officials? Actions being taken against American citizens by their own government? Absolutely. But that flag doesn't represent them. As much as they want to use it. Look around our leadership sometimes. Many of them don't use it. That flag represents us. We the people. Those of us who respect her and understand what sacrifice has been given to keep her flying and will willingly fight to keep our country free. Look past the deplorable representation we currently have and fly that flag for the people who refuse to be controlled and who represent the best of what this country was, is and will be.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I did not say I didn't fly it, just that had hard time putting it up sometimes. If we continue down the present path we will not have a country and flying flags will not fix that. 
What does PK mean??


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Ron Y said:


> I did not say I didn't fly it, just that had hard time putting it up sometimes. If we continue down the present path we will not have a country and flying flags will not fix that.
> What does PK mean??


Short for Promise Keeper. Correct, flying flags won't fix anything but I ticks off those who don't want you to fly it at all. My point was to not let the idiots get you down. As long as the majority of us refuse to concede control over us, there is nothing they can do. We definitely need to be pushing better people to run for office though. I would like to see this country remain strong through the ballot box and not have to get messy.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Ron Y said:


> I did not say I didn't fly it, just that had hard time putting it up sometimes. If we continue down the present path we...


No comprende amigo can you repeat that in spanish pleeze? LoL

Oh and a possible solution, maybe? Yes. It works; when a companies product becomes too expensive, people should just stop buying it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I can understand the reluctance to fly our flag given the current state of affairs BUT, as others have stated, it's OUR flag and nothing can ever keep me from flying Ol' Glory.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

For 30 days after the "installation" of the confused one, my flag flew upside down in protest. It now proudly flies upright as we pray for better days.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

you can fly all the flags you want if this once greatest country in the world doesn't wake up it will no longer exist!! The voters in US are stupid they keep electing the samr idiots over and over again.Some idiot tells them he will solve all their problems even though he hasn't done a darn thing in 50 years and the sheep and fools elect him.If you think things are bad now just wait a long time before 2024 if there's anything left!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon filled diesel up at Thortons on the corner of Winchester Pike and Hamilton Rd in Cols. for $5.09/gal. 
Since being back to work...This is where I always fill up because their $5.09 price has been the cheapest I've found from Lancaster to where I'm working. And that price remained consistent for better than the last month.
Went by the same station again this morning @ 0630...$5.59/gal.

Absolutely Criminal the raping of our economy that's taking place!


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

ICENUT said:


> gas stations are regulated by the who else the government,they are told what price to sell if a station up the street wanted their gas to a dollar less than anybody else they would not be allowed to.Minimum pricing same for milk and cigarettes also.State or federal tells them wjhat there allowed to do.


That's what happens when the government interferes with healthy competition. I remember the gas wars in the sixties, when prices were around 19and9/10ths a gallon, bulk oil came in a jar for 20 cents a quart and your oil was checked by an attendant for free. He washed your windows too. Of course all this was unfair by today's standards.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

ICENUT said:


> you can fly all the flags you want if this once greatest country in the world doesn't wake up it will no longer exist!! The voters in US are stupid they keep electing the samr idiots over and over again.Some idiot tells them he will solve all their problems even though he hasn't done a darn thing in 50 years and the sheep and fools elect him.If you think things are bad now just wait a long time before 2024 if there's anything left!!!


We need term limits pieces of #&%@, three wipes and your out.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Whitley said:


> That's what happens when the government interferes with healthy competition. I remember the gas wars in the sixties, when prices were around 19and9/10ths a gallon, bulk oil came in a jar for 20 cents a quart and your oil was checked by an attendant for free. He washed your windows too. Of course all this was unfair by today's standards.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Whitley said:


> We need term limits for these pieces of #&%@, three wipes and your out.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ICENUT said:


> Just think only 2.5 more years wonder what the country will look like then???????


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Whitley said:


> We need term limits pieces of #&%@, three wipes and your out.


Make that 2 & out!
Mike


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ICENUT said:


> you can fly all the flags you want if this once greatest country in the world doesn't wake up it will no longer exist!! The voters in US are stupid they keep electing the samr idiots over and over again.Some idiot tells them he will solve all their problems even though he hasn't done a darn thing in 50 years and the sheep and fools elect him.If you think things are bad now just wait a long time before 2024 if there's anything left!!!


Nobody was voted in this last go around. They were installed. Kinda like a toilet. 
When the current administration says there's nothing I can do about the price of gasoline, you know they're lying thru their teeth. They want the price high so we forced to go electric. Of which, I dont think you'll be able to buy a gasoline powered vehicle by 2030 and even if you could buy a big bad truck with a big motor, gas will be so expensive you won't be able to afford it.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Gotta get republicans elected this fall so they can impeach him before he destroys what's left.


----------

